# Nintendo to launch television channel for the Wii



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

By the end of 2009 anyone with a Nintendo Wii and an Internet connection will be able to see the new Wii television channel which will be called "Wiinoma". The channel will feature a whole range of programmes for all ages and all walks of life including cartoons, training programs and even the occasional lifestyle program. Best of all they will be solely produced for Nintendo so you won't have seen it elsewhere.

http://www.neowin.net/news/gamers/09/01/04/nintendo-to-launch-television-channel-for-the-wii


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

hey thanks for the bit of infomation about the wii.

when this channel does come out. im asuming you will be able to download it from wii shop. but will it be free or how many wii points will it be?

thanks


----------



## Medea (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are just required to have the Wii Internet Channel, it costs 500 Wii points. My son just bought it last night.


----------

